# In the market for an LCD and Dish 211 - Few questions please



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hello,

I'm planning on getting an LCD TV (26" or so) to wall mount in the basement next to the pool table.

I want HDTV of course, but OTA HDTV isn't enough.
I currentely have two recievers, both are SD Dish 311's. I was thinking about getting a 622 and a 211, but I think just a 211 would be fine for now. Unless there is a combo discount 

Anyways....
My questions are:

1.) I notice the 211 has capability of receiving OTA HDTV. In that case, I may be able to save a little by getting an HDTV monitor LCD instead of an HDTV tuner built in LCD. Thoughts?

2.) How would I tune into the free OTA HDTV channels, is there a program guide? Is there a fee for using the Dish 211 to access the free OTA HDTV channels (NBC, ABC, etc)? Basically, I don't want to be screwed by getting an HDTV monitor and not being able to access free OTA HDTV without a fee or reception problems, etc. I'd rather just get HDTV tuner built in and not worry about it.

3.) I have a superdish right now. Would I need to change my dish or add a dish? I've never had HD from Dish (only SD) so would they charge me for extra equipment needed? (I am pre-wired already for the basement)


Thanks for your time in answering these.
I really need the advice


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

grrr.....I'm kinda mad right now.

So this is what happend, please bare with me and read this....

I called Dish and asked if I could get the promotion on the 211 *and* 622. The lady said ok....the looked it up and told me that I can only choose one. But I told her I have 2 HDTV's and I want HDTV on both. She said, the 622 is a dual tuner.

I was like...okay, good. But then I remembered reading once that one tuner is only SD, not HD. I specifically asked her about this twice, both times after looking it up she told me that it IS possible...HDTV on both tuners. She processed my request for the 622, and told me an install date.

Again, before we ended the conversation I verified that two HDTV's are possible with the 622. She said yes and said she will transfer me to Tech who will explain better. I agreed.

Explained to tech...after listening to me for about 1 minute she says that she will transfer me to level 2 tech :nono2:

After a 15 minute hold wait (yes...15 minutes) I talk to the level 2 tech, explain my siutation and he says that I am right....*the second tuner is SD ONLY!!*

I tell him to help me out and get me also a 211 but he says he is unable to do that. So I ask for a supervisor who also says the same. Jeez...what does it take to get HDTV on two TV's. Anyways, the supervisor told me to talk to an "executive" or "manager" tomorrow and also mentioned I can try to find a 211 at a retailer.

Yeah...really bad experience with customer service today.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Last time I'm calling Dish on an Sunday evening, that's for sure. So unknowledgeable.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

well, I'm gonna probably end up buying a 211 off eBay or something.
no lease fee at least, just an additional receiver fee.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

unr1 said:


> well, I'm gonna probably end up buying a 211 off eBay or something.
> no lease fee at least, just an additional receiver fee.


Actually all the tuners on the 622 are HD. But the TV2 outputs are SD only.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> Actually all the tuners on the 622 are HD. But the TV2 outputs are SD only.


I see. Oh well, I think a 211 is fine with me.

thanks.


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

Dish Leased Me A 211 And A 411 Hd Reciever(same Reciever).actually One Was Sent By Mistake,and I Just Kept It,then Activated It,some Runaround,but Then They Agreed. ,each One Was $49.00.
Good Luck


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

mkpolley said:


> Dish Leased Me A 211 And A 411 Hd Reciever(same Reciever).actually One Was Sent By Mistake,and I Just Kept It,then Activated It,some Runaround,but Then They Agreed. ,each One Was $49.00.
> Good Luck


do you pay a lease fee on both?


----------

